# what is dental checkup cost



## verynewuser

Can someone share light on what is average dental checkup cost in Australia, especially in NSW, and more specifically in Sydney? Assume that the person who wants to get his teeth checked, does not have medical insurance apart from Medicare.


----------



## Ramah

It really varies depending on which dental practice you go to.

Also, if it's only a check up then it might be worth looking on Groupon as I've often seen deals at dental practices for check ups and cleaning etc.


----------



## JandE

verynewuser said:


> Can someone share light on what is average dental checkup cost in Australia, especially in NSW, and more specifically in Sydney? Assume that the person who wants to get his teeth checked, does not have medical insurance apart from Medicare.


Here is an idea for a Check up and Clean cost at the moment, in NSW

Item No. : Dental service	: Regular Cost 
011	Comprehensive Oral Examination	$65 - $92
022 x 2	X-Rays	$86 - $114
114	Removal of Calculus - First Appointment	$115 - $156
121	Topical Remineralising	$35 - $60

Total Cost	$301 - $422

You can of course opt not to have the cleaning, or the remineralising, or even the x rays I suppose.


----------



## JandE

I had an email in 2016 from a local dentist, as I had just moved to the area.. This was the costing they quoted at the time:

I would recommend to book in for our $190 New Patient Promotion. 
This will cover your Check up, Xrays (to check for holes in the places we can't see), Clean and Polish and Fluoride treatment. We are able to offer you this promotion, as it will save you anywhere between $75 - $150.

This indicated a normal price of between $265 and $340 for the check up and clean, in Nov 2016.


----------



## Ramah

That's a really good offer!!

I went to a dentist in August for a check up, clean and polish, didn't need x-rays, it cost me around $500.

I chose them as they were local and had great reviews (from neighbours as well as online).


----------



## Serafyma

What about prices in 2018?


----------



## JandE

Serafyma said:


> What about prices in 2018?


Maybe a bit higher than the figures above mentioned at Oct 2017.


----------



## Ramah

Ramah said:


> Also, if it's only a check up then it might be worth looking on Groupon as I've often seen deals at dental practices for check ups and cleaning etc.





acewtrading2001 said:


> Also, if it's only a check up then it might be worth looking on Groupon as I've often seen deals at dental practices for check ups and cleaning etc.


Not sure why you decided to copy and paste my reply?


----------



## verynewuser

Thank you @Ramah and @JandE for your valuable replies.


----------



## TheFluff

If you can wait 2 months, getting JUST extras for health insurance can be worth it. Simple things like dental, optical, physio and sometimes even natural therapies can be pretty cost effective. A lot of providers now give gap free check ups once to twice a year, pair that with cheaper glasses if you wear them and going and seeing a physio a couple of times it pays for itself. It also usually includes ambulance which trust me, just CALLING one can get pricey.


----------



## sanderh

The cost in Canberra was 65 for just a checkup in 2017.


----------

